# New Car Detail / Prep / Protection



## Sailorbaz (Feb 7, 2009)

Good evening guys, 

Wondering if anyone knows any good detailers who could carry out a new car detail/prepprotection on our new Golf expected at the end of this month. Worried what shape the new paint might be in after the dealers 'valet' guys have had their mitts all over it. 

Car being supplied by County Tyrone dealer.

Cheers, 
Barry


----------



## ClarkeG (Jun 17, 2006)

Name: Orchard County Detailing (Ronnie)
Website: www.ocd-ni.com
Contact: Rollo Gillespie: 07784258006
Area: Based in Tandragee/Nationwide

He's on here too.


----------

